# what is considered low season for hawaii??



## kenie (Sep 8, 2010)

What would you consider the low season and what time of year do you prefer to go and why?

we're plotting our November 2011 to Summer of 2012 2 week escape.. :whoopie: 

Thanks,

Kenie


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 8, 2010)

Low season is the times when the kids are in school but it's still nice outside -- April/May/early June and Sep/Oct/Nov.  

My personal preference would be to travel in late Jan or Feb but I'm tied to the school calendar for another year.  I like to escape the Ohio winter, plus the whales are in season.  

Oct/Nov are great times, but no whales.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 8, 2010)

Seems to me that there has been a lot of Hawaii inventory available the week following Thanksgiving thru the first two weeks of Decemeber.  This seems like a pretty off time to travel.

Gayle


----------



## kenie (Sep 8, 2010)

The only times we can't travel are March - April .

This is tax season in Canada and the wife is in her 4th year of the CGA program.

kenie


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is the Travel Demand Index for Hawaii.  If you like warm, dry weather, Sept. and Oct. are low demand months - with great weather.  Remember that Nov. - March is the rainy season.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 8, 2010)

According to DeniseM's chart, I would choose week 2-4 for peak whale-watch and less people...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2010)

We will be on Kauai weeks 4 and 5.  Amazing differences between the two dates, and I cannot understand why.   Week 5 isn't a holiday.  Maybe it's a holiday somewhere else?


----------



## siesta (Sep 8, 2010)

for hawaii, I prefer low season .. less kids around :whoopie:  Now that I think of it I prefer low season everywhere that the weather is still as nice as prime.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2010)

My preferred time to visit Hawaii is the last two weeks in May.  School is still in session, so crowds are down a bit.  Winter rains are over, Spring bloom is in full swing, and Summer heat hasn't quite started.  The weather is just right.  September is drier, but it's also after the Summer heat has dried out the leeward sides of the Islands.  I prefer the extra green in May.  

All I need to do now is figure out how to see whales then...   

Dave


----------



## isisdave (Sep 8, 2010)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Seems to me that there has been a lot of Hawaii inventory available the week following Thanksgiving thru the first two weeks of Decemeber.  This seems like a pretty off time to travel.
> 
> Gayle



Agreed, and there are usually good airfares then too.


----------



## jclouie25 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Hawaii Airfare*

What is considered a Good fare from New York to San Francisco to Honolulu to Maui and back to New York.  When would be the best time to book this.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 10, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We will be on Kauai weeks 4 and 5.  Amazing differences between the two dates, and I cannot understand why.   Week 5 isn't a holiday.  Maybe it's a holiday somewhere else?



You have to keep in mind that Japan is a large tourist base for Hawaii. I would imagine that other S. Pacific countries are as well.


----------

